
Napoleon: A Screenplay by Stanley Kubrick [pdf] - keiferski
http://www.raindance.co.uk/site/picture/upload/napoleon.pdf
======
inspector14
beyond the technical aspects of what was going to be done with kubrick's
napoleon, it seems as though lot of the same ideas from this film were
encoded, in reverse, into barry lyndon.

the more i read about napoleon, and what could have existed had it been
allowed to be made, the more i come to appreciate what was actually
accomplished with barry lyndon.

